# Childrens adjustable helmets



## tim_ (14 October 2017)

Afternoon, has anyone had one and found them to fit well? The school helmets are ok but theyre growing out of a size and I never seem to find the next size up.

As they've a lot of growing still, purchasing new or unfitted second hand has the potential to not go well.

Thanks


----------



## Stuckinmud (14 October 2017)

My daughter has one and it's perfect for a growing head however a friends daughter wasn't allowed to use it at the local riding school as it apparently not up to standard.


----------



## tim_ (14 October 2017)

Something I'd not thought of is what standards they comply with. Thanks, I'll have a read over what some are built to.


----------



## ester (14 October 2017)

the gatehouse air riders are up to standard (PAS), I have the adults version and they obviously only adjust so far (they have the dial system)
other adjustables you can put different sizes of liners in.


----------



## Fiona (14 October 2017)

I love my troxel helmet,  which also adjusts to fit my 6yo. 

Fiona


----------



## tim_ (14 October 2017)

They'll need to up to PC requirements as hopefully they'll start going next year sometime. I'll have to have to have a ring round and see what people have in stock.

Thanks all!


----------

